# Bodyshop Costs Approx Needed



## Slackworth (Dec 24, 2006)

Evening All,

My beloved E46 330d is starting to show up its 208,000 miles on the bodywork and I'm at a point where I either need to get it fixed sharpish before the car becomes a pile of dust or consider chopping it in not too far down the line.

Issues it currently has - 2x 10p sized rust spots on driver side rear quarter panel, a 3cm wide rust spot where the rear quarter meets the rear, on both windscreen pillars, a couple of mini (couple of mm max) stone chip rust spots (see below pics), one tiny stone chip rust spot on the roof (again couple of mm max although no pic as I can't see it in the dark) and then two scratches which would be nice to get tidied up but not the end of the world if it makes the job much more expensive.

Appreciate with rust its not all that simple to give 100% but just looking for some ballpark figures given the age/value of the car.

Any thoughts would be appreciated - it's a great runner other than that so I'm reluctant to get rid yet despite everyone saying I should of got rid 100K miles ago


----------



## mackers (Feb 18, 2009)

I feel for you as mine is heading this way too. BMW are awful for this. The arches are pure rust on all of the e46's


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

There's a lot more work in that job than meets the eye... W lot of stripping back, welding, filling and priming... Time consuming stuff! I'd want about £600 to this job properly. Would in all honesty end up painting the majority of the car.


----------



## Slackworth (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi supernova

Thanks for that gives me a better idea now. Would it be much more to then get the remainder painted and in turn protect it a little more or could I be back to square one again in the not too distant future. 

Mackers - yup it's terribly annoying. Touch wood my bm has been bomb proof - with the exception of routine maintenance it's cost me 700 in repairs across the entire 180k miles of ownership so doesn't owe me a penny even if the engine went pop today but no point piling a load of money into something worth 1500 max.


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Slackworth said:


> Hi supernova
> 
> Thanks for that gives me a better idea now. Would it be much more to then get the remainder painted and in turn protect it a little more or could I be back to square one again in the not too distant future.
> 
> Mackers - yup it's terribly annoying. Touch wood my bm has been bomb proof - with the exception of routine maintenance it's cost me 700 in repairs across the entire 180k miles of ownership so doesn't owe me a penny even if the engine went pop today but no point piling a load of money into something worth 1500 max.


To do the paint and repairs plus paint the remainder of the car so long as the other panels don't require anything other than very minor filler work I would charge £1000. This is probably on the cheaper end of the scale but I hope it gives you an idea.

For £1000 I could guarantee you an excellent job with a very smooth finish and no nasty Orange peel or runs etc..


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

£1000 for 13 panels, that's dirt cheap, about £75 per panel including repairs.


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> £1000 for 13 panels, that's dirt cheap, about £75 per panel including repairs.


Thanks.... As I say I am on the lower end price range. I would gladly do this job for £1000 with a turn around of around one week. Note this wouldn't include any door shuts or inside the boot or bonnet etc... For this would be looking at around another £300 on top to do inside the doors, boot and wing tops.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

I would quote this around £1500-1700 from any reputable bodyshop .


Tommy


----------



## mackers (Feb 18, 2009)

I think those prices are good. Look at it this way, you spend that and you know your car is well fixed. If you don't you need to get a new car anyway and probably cost a lot more and you could still have problems like this. I love my e46 and will be getting mine done asap, I'll let you know what I'm getting done and costs


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

mr paint said:


> I would quote this around £1500-1700 from any reputable bodyshop .
> 
> Tommy


I work on my own with low overheads so yes I can see how most places would charge more. Would your quote of £1500 to £1700 include a full repaint yeh?


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

And I think in all honesty I'm a bit out touch price wishes in general as not been in the UK for a while.... Get about the equivalent of £400 for doing that job plus re painting the whole car where I am lol.

Maybe should come back to the UK for a while and do some work ha ha.


----------



## Slackworth (Dec 24, 2006)

Guys - thank you for your advice - it has been superb...really not sure what to do now though.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

I would also recommend screen is removed ... to gain access to the rust blister!


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Slackworth said:


> Guys - thank you for your advice - it has been superb...really not sure what to do now though.


Dependant on where you are in the country and how much of a rush your in I will be back in the UK early May and would gladly do all the repairs plus a complete re paint for £1000


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

mr paint said:


> I would also recommend screen is removed ... to gain access to the rust blister!


Yep agreed that it would be best to remove the glass to fully access the rust blister. For doing this (removing and re fitting) I'd want an extra £80.


----------



## Arinb12 (Jul 10, 2012)

Supernova-dw what's your email. Might have a couple of jobs for you in May ( full resprays )


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Arinb12 said:


> Supernova-dw what's your email. Might have a couple of jobs for you in May ( full resprays )


Great! My email is [email protected], please drop me a message with pics and info and we'll go from there.

Cheers


----------

